# Digital painting from reference?



## IRQ (Mar 15, 2016)

I want to learn digital painting and best way probably would be to do it from reference. I just have no idea how to start. I haven't found any good tutorials yet. There are some speedpaints, but they are going too fast to actually figure out what they are doing.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

when I paint from reference I have 2 screens in front of me the 1 I'm drawing on & the other a laptop with the subject on.


----------



## IRQ (Mar 15, 2016)

That much I have already figured.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

ask a specific question.....


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

http://www.ctrlpaint.com/

if you already have decent drawing/ painting skills then this is for you ( though i think its also ok for absolute beginners )
if you have no experience in drawing etc i suggest to start learning with this :

http://drawabox.com/

above also handles drawing fundamentals very well - with exercises lessons and all that.


the best free software for digital painting is available here : https://krita.org/


youtube is your friend. watch lots of tutorials, demos, speedpaints and such.


best of luck 


edit :

here is a very good lengthy tutorial for study work ( the forum turns the link into embed video.. its a playlist check it up on youtube :


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I'm checking some of this stuff out! 

Thanks @abt2k15 :wink:


----------

